
Show HN: Professional profile management tool built using React - anishsikka
https://www.hiration.com/
======
ljcrabs
Whats the advantage of this over the profile you can build in stackoverflow?

------
theogravity
This is a pretty neat product - unsure if the monthly pricing makes sense.
Don't get me wrong - it's great value, but I can't see myself using the
product for more than one month if the output quickly lands me opportunities /
a job after I use it.

Would it make more sense to pay per generation of a resume to maximize
potential revenue?

Note: I have not signed up. Only looked at the examples.

------
dzenos
I suggest unmounting Joyride component after you go through the tutorial. It
makes unnecessary renders after whatever else you do (e.g. changing the
content/ on save).

~~~
anishsikka
Thanks for pointing it out! Will work on unmounting it ASAP :)

------
supernumerary
How do you know when a resume has been shortlisted by a company?

~~~
anishsikka
We believe in the best customer service and client feedback. So we follow up
with our users to understand how much we were able to help them. That's how we
know!

------
adisharma29
I really like the trendy something design. Going to go ahead with it. What if
I need assistance during the Resume making process? Do you provide that?

~~~
anishsikka
That's great! Thanks.

Yes! We are there to assist you at every step during the process. You can take
the premium version of our tool for a DIY or you can go for a professional
resume review for $30 only or you can opt for a complete resume rewrite!

No need to worry! We're there to help you out!

------
user15672
Please, please, _please_ get rid of the scroll hijacking. It's really horrible
to use the site.

~~~
1as11ads
Very, very, very dramatic.

~~~
anishsikka
Thanks for the feedback. We'll take care of it!

------
shapov
If I understand correctly, the only way to sign up is to use either Facebook
or Google? There's is no way to just create a standalone account?

~~~
subie
That all I saw too. Definitely not using until I can use any email address.

EDIT: Found this page
[https://www.hiration.com/accounts/signup/](https://www.hiration.com/accounts/signup/)

Idk if that actually creates an account for the tool though.

~~~
anishsikka
Thanks for the feedback! Our own in house login is on the cards. Be out with
it soon!

------
leviathan
Note (and I've seen this in a lot of apps/sites) that you should expect to not
receive an email from a Facebook login. I explicitly do not share my Facebook
email, and every website that wants to do Facebook login fails to notice that
and ends up in an undefined state.

Your site `/dieu/rest-auth/facebook/` endpoint crashes (because I assume it
expects an email and doesn't get one)

~~~
anishsikka
Thanks a lot!

We missed this one. Will take care of this ASAP!

------
anishsikka
\- We’re 2nd time entrepreneurs who have hired 800+ people & have written
resumes for 1,500+ professionals globally.

\- Have worked in Adobe, BCG, KPMG, Sun Pharma etc. & have previously sold a $
30 M company!

\- Now we're building Hiration to help people change their jobs.

\- Have launched the beta of our professional profile management tool which
currently focusses on helping you build great resumes with 10+ designs &
content for 50 jobs! More features incl. cover letters, LinkedIn profiles,
mentorship etc. are coming soon!

\- Here’s a 40% discount coupon to show our love for HN folks: HIRATIONHN

\- Happy to do a professional resume review for $30:
[https://www.hiration.com/resume-review/](https://www.hiration.com/resume-
review/)

\- Also, happy to answer any resume related questions that you may have!
Shoot!

~~~
dzenos
Why "React" in the post title? It's kind of irrelevant info in this case :)

~~~
jlamberts
Well, it's a resume service. Gotta include at least one JS framework to make
it past HR.

~~~
dzenos
Maybe including "AI or Deep Learning" would boost it even more next time.

~~~
stevekemp
"Built with love, using curated machine-learning, and react, to give you
personalised resumes .."

------
wheresvic1
I clicked on pricing and it asks me to create an account - I think that it
would be fair to show the pricing without needing an account.

Ideally I'd like to try out the product without needing to make an account or
enter any payment information.

~~~
anishsikka
Edit: Fixed! :) You can check the pricing here: www.hiration.com/pricing

You can actually just sign up and try it for free. We have some great free
designs and free content. Have a look! Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
rymth
Just so you are aware, I clicked the 'prices', thinking that if they were
reasonable, I'd be using it in a flash. Then I got the signin link; closed the
tab, and un-bookmarked it. I won't be returning. You may want to think about
how you treat customers.

~~~
parthchoudhary
Hahahaha, well seems like they have fixed it now :)

